# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Stable Diffusion, AI image generator, Stability AI Ltd, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist2

Developer - Stability AI Ltd

stability.ai/stablediffusion-terms-of-service

huggingface.co/spaces/stabilityai/stable-diffusion

youtube.com/channel/UCoqSECE5JcswOFTyRbIMR-A

twitter.com/StableDiffusion

instagram.com/stablediffusion

Stable Diffusion on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist2

Article "This startup is setting a DALL-E 2-like AI free, consequences be damned"

by Kyle Wiggers
August 12, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Upcoming AI image generator will run on an RTX 3080"
The generated images are looking scarily good, considering how little VRAM it uses.

by Katie Wickens
August 16, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

What is Stable Diffusion? (latent diffusion models explained)

Aug 27, 2022

Article "What is Stable Diffusion?"

by Louis Bouchard
August 28, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "A Coming-Out Party for Generative A.I., Silicon Valley’s New Craze"
A celebration for Stability AI, the start-up behind the controversial Stable Diffusion image generator, represents the arrival of a new A.I. boom.

by Kevin Roose
October 21, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Why generative AI legal battles are brewing | The AI Beat"

by Sharon Goldman
October 21, 2022

----------

